# Question about pillows



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

is there somewhere/someplace that can use the feathers for making pillows?
Does anyone know the process start to finish for a snow goose down pillow?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The hutterites i buy meat from make pillows from domestic goose down, I'm sure they'd take the feathers if you got in contact with one of the colonies.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My wife and I used to make our own pillows. We only used Canadas and Mallards We used late season birds with nice fethers. Use the very small feathers from the belly, and towards the butt all from the underside we also used the down. After plucking the smallest and nicest feathers we would place them in and old pillow case and tie it shut then put in side another pillow case with a zipper and wash them in the washing machine on gentle cycle with a gentle soap. Then put them in the dryer on low with 1 or 2 small old worn tennis shoes. Takeout the pillows occasionally and fluff by hand and then put them back in the dryer. Its a lot of work. Good luck


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Old Hunter 
I will be giving it a try


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Similar to what Old hunter said. Late season birds work best becasue they have the most down / less pin feathers. The softer under belly featers etc. will work the best and are fairly easy to pluck. It takes a lot of birds to make just one pillow but nothing beats a feather pillow IMO. I actually brought my feathers to a dry cleaner to have them cleaned - I think it was like $15 to get them cleaned and put in a pillow case.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks mdv89
do you think that any dry cleaner will do this? or should I go looking for a run down old chitty looking dry cleaner with foo man chow behind the counter?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd just give your local dry cleaner a call and see if they can clean and re-case a pillow. People bring their pillows in to be cleaned all the time so its not something they never do. Just try to bring in mostly clean, blood-free, feathers - the birds that get really commit usually don't make it into the pillow.... :wink:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Sweeney cleaners in Fargo ND, if they are still there.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Old Hunter said:


> Sweeney cleaners in Fargo ND, if they are still there.


GREAT! I give them a shout! 
\\\\


MDV89 said:


> Similar to what Old hunter said. Late season birds work best becasue they have the most down / less pin feathers. The softer under belly featers etc. will work the best and are fairly easy to pluck. It takes a lot of birds to make just one pillow but nothing beats a feather pillow IMO. I actually brought my feathers to a dry cleaner to have them cleaned - I think it was like $15 to get them cleaned and put in a pillow case.


 Question: approx: how many snows or Ross 's would it take for two pillows to be made?

I'm really considering trying to make one and also have two made by a professional craftsman. I've never really heard of a place that hunters could take waterfowl to be plucked cleaned and made into pillows. That is until I heard if Sweeney tonight. If I'm lucky enough to shoot enough for a few pillows that is.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

A lot. Depends on how picky you are with the feathers you keep - I honestly can't give you a number (100?!?)....we used Canada's and Mallards mostly. Also do that plucking somewhere you can clean easy or outside....you will have feathers absolutely everywhere.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

MDV89 said:


> A lot. Depends on how picky you are with the feathers you keep - I honestly can't give you a number (100?!?)....we used Canada's and Mallards mostly. Also do that plucking somewhere you can clean easy or outside....you will have feathers absolutely everywhere.


Feathers everywhere indeed. I luv plucking " gives a guy time to think" ever since I was young I've plucked ducks geese pheasants grouse pretty much every bird I've shot I've plucked. But we've never done anything with the feathers- except throw em in the burn barrel. Well not this year pillows are going to be made!!!


----------

